# Vet Tomorrow



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sometimes when Quinn urinates I hear a quiet squeal. I mentioned this in an earlier post and I haven't heard it in a while. However, the past couple of days she hasn't been eating much and yesterday she barely ate. Also, she has been getting lethargic. She will come out of her bag, walk around a little and then lie down in the open. I'm worried and called the vet today and she has an appointment tomorrow. I know the symptoms are vague but she's not acting herself. I took her out tonight and normally she would run around and explore but tonight she just lied on me. Have any of you experienced anything like this? I'm freaking out and praying it's nothing serious.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor Quinn.  I'm sorry she's not feeling well. It definitely sounds like a vet is a good idea. The sounds when urinating makes me think UTI or kidney/bladder problems. I'm not sure how much those would contribute to lethargy and unwillingness to move around though, having not experienced a hedgie with a UTI myself. I hope you guys get some answers at the vet and please keep us updated!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I will post as soon as we get back. I feel so bad for her, last year she had reoccuring ear infections and now this. I've been putting some kibble in her bag so she doesn't have to move far to eat.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Wishing you luck!
All I can really suggest is getting bloodwork done as well as getting a urinalysis done with urine drawn directly from the bladder. 
Depending on what those results give, an X-ray. But only if the above results turn up abnormal. 

Keep us updated!!


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I have kidney problems and on bad days it definitely causes me to be lethargic and just unwilling to move. It's painful. But that's me and I'm mostly human ahah  not sure about a hedgie! good luck


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Back from the vet. He said it's probably a UTI and she's on Baytril. He wants us to call in 5 days to tell him if it looks like the meds are working. However she has to take it longer then 5 days. I keep everyone updated.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Does she use a litter? I'd suggest switching to white paper towels if you use pellets in there, so you can better inspect for blood.

Good luck to your Quinn, I hope she fights through her illness as bravely as my own Quinn did


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks. We use a white sheet from the pet store that absorbs urine. So far no blood. 
You have good taste in names lol and I'm glad your Quinn got better!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How is little Quinn feeling?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I think they're helping. She started eating more and I haven't heard her little squeal. It's only been 3 days though but it's looking up. Thanks for asking


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

So glad to hear Quinn is doing a bit better. I hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's wonderful news. I hope she continues to feel better.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn didn't really eat last night. She had some extra lean ground beef and a couple of kibbles. Also she was sluggish when I took her out. Worrying again.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Does the vet expect this for a while yet?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

He said to let them know how shes doing after 5 days or a week. We're just finishing the 4th day. Does anyone have any experience with this and know when she should start regular activity and eating again? I'm suppose to give the meds for 2 weeks so maybe it will take longer to see better results?


----------



## Mlbomka (Aug 4, 2012)

It's been nearly a week since the last post. How is Quinn doing now? I hope better!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for asking. Just finishing the antibiotics today. She hasn't made a noise while peeing so I think it's all cleared up. She goes about every other day when she eats well and when she hardly eats. I'm not too worried because I remember the last time she was on meds, it was kind of the same. I it's because it can upset the good bacteria balance in her digestive tract. Also I think she's a little depressed because I can't let her out of the cage to run around right now. We're moving and there are so many boxes and junk every where, I can't make it hedgie safe.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

The antibiotics knock out the good bacteria as well as the bad, you may want to give her a sprinkle of acidophilus over her food the balance the good bacteria again. Same idea as yogurt


----------

